# id these rare "i was told" cichlids



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

i got these cichlids from a breeder he had all his fish in own species tanks. very nice set up i may add. he said that sone were rare and they were Victorian and tanganyika. some were one or the other he new but i couldn't remember. they are juveniles about 3.5 inches long. any help would be great. if they cant load here i will up load an album for them and other pics of them in album


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

hmmm I can't see any of the images


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

You can see some in the album, but the embeds don't work for me either


----------



## oscarlover (Oct 2, 2012)

Where is the album?


----------



## pete5315 (Sep 25, 2012)

In my profile


----------

